# REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz



## htp55 (22. August 2004)

Da ich heute leider unser Treffen im Harz vorzeitig verlassen mußte :c, wollte ich wenigstens schon mal die Plattform für die Fanggeschichten & Fotos vorbereiten:

    P.S. Die Bode ist echt ein Top-Gewässer ! Die Fotos werden Euch umhauen (hoffentlich).

    Unser #r gehört Stephan ("Dr." vaddy), der sich wirklich den A**** aufgerissen hat, um uns zum :a zu führen. DANKESCHÖN !!!


----------



## gofishing (22. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Danke "Dr. Vaddy" !!!

Für den Tip mal in der Bode zu fischen. :z 
(Von alleine währen wir wohl nie an die Bode gefahren.) #q 
Für die Organisation des Treffens. #6 
Für ein super GUIDING, hat uns eine Menge Zeit erspart. #: 

Ein rundum gelungenes geiles Wochenende.  :z  :z  :z  :z 

TL

von Susanne Eyk und mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

na da bin ich aber auf die Berichte/Fotos gespannt (und bitte gleich ne Version fürs Magazin mitliefern (einfach Texte/Fotos an magazin@anglerboard.de).
Hört sich ja vielversprechend an.


----------



## gofishing (22. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Als dänischer Auen-Befischer habe ich nun das erste mal einen Fluß befischt, in dem man auch waten durfte/mußte.
Einige Passagen wie schnelle Rauschen wahren für mich eigentlich Neuland. Hat Spaß gemacht. Einen solchen Fluss in so einer idylischen Umgebung suche ich hier im hohen Norden leider vergebens. Mit den Bäumen oben/links/recht und am besten die hinten habe ich mich jetzt abgefunden.

Wir melden uns hiermit als erste Teilnehmer für das nächste Jahr.


----------



## gofishing (22. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@gnilftz  Moin Heiko,
hast nichts verpaßt. 
Knietiefes Wasser und einige  :a  :s  #a  konnte man auch nicht nur an der Oberfläche sehen. Also nichts für DIIIIIIIIICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Ralph und Susanne


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

So, dann will ich mal den Anfang machen und die ersten Bilder dieses wirklich tollen Wochenendes einstellen.
Aber als erstes muss ich mich auch noch einmal bei Stephan für die erstklassige Organisation und Durchführung des Treffens bedanken. Besser hätte es nicht klappen können. #r  Auch wenn die Forellen, besonders die grösseren, uns nicht nicht so wohlgesonnen waren. :s  Aber dafür kann keiner was, und schon gar nicht Stephan. Es klappt nun mal nicht immer auf Ansage.  
Hier nun die ersten Bilder der Bode:


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Und damit ihr auch glaubt, das wir auch wirklich dort waren:


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Das sind alle Teilnehmer und die Örtlichkeit in der wir für unser leibliches Wohl gesorgt haben. Das Essen war wirklich hervorragend (besonders die RINDERroulade :q ). Das  #g hat natürlich auch sehr gut geschmeckt.


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Und dies ist die einzige Bachtrutte die ich nach einigen longline-relaesings zu gesicht bekommen habe. #v 

So, nun woll´n wir mal sehen was denn die anderen Leut´s noch so an Bildern geschossen haben. Das war´s erst mal von mir.

Gruss Torsten 

Ein paar Bilder hab ich aber noch. #h  #h  #h


----------



## vaddy (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

So, dann will ich auch mal...
Ich wollte mich erstmal bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken. :z  :z  :z 
Es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. #r 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die 2 Tage so genial werden.
Wetter und Stimmung waren super, die Unterkunft wohl gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ausreichend.
Mir werden die leicht fettigen Haare von Frau Rübezahl und sensationellen Bettenverhältnisse wohl fehlen...
Nicht vermissen werde ich das nächtliche Stereogrunzen aus dem Timsen und Horst-Zimmer. Die beiden haben ein astreines Duett hingelegt... :q  :q  :q 
Besonders klasse war, die Leute vom Board mal persönlich kennenzulernen.
Unglücklich war wohl nur das Beißverhalten der Forellen.
Ein bißchen schade, dass sich das schlechteste Saisonergebnis ausgerechnet an diesem Wochenende einstellen mußte. Es hat sich zwar keiner beklagt, aber geärgert habe ich mich schon.
Klasse waren Die Huchen. Tim und ich konnten einige dieser Brocken in den bis zu 6 Meter tiefen Gumpen haken.   An der 4er Rute echt super.
Bondex hat einen Westhighland Terrier angeworfen, der sich samt Herrchen durch die Bode gekämpft hat, aber keinen Bock zu beissen hatte.
Für die Galerie haben wir auch noch was getan.
Am Samstag Abend gaben wir eine Sodervorstellung im Trockenfischen für ca. 30 Rentner an einer Rieselstrecke in Treseburg. War gut besucht...  

Ich hoffe wir können solche WE's wiederholen, war echt  :k  :k  :k .
Meinetwegen auch öfter....

Gruß vom Doc Ritz #h  #h  #h


----------



## vaddy (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Und noch ein paar Pics...
Einige Bilder könnten so aussehen, als ob auch alkoholische Kaltgetränke konsumiert wurden. Dies kann ich aber nicht bestätigen :q  :q  :q


----------



## vaddy (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Eins hab ich noch!!!
Und nochmal DANKE und  #r .
War sehr fein....


----------



## gofishing (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Moin Vaddy,

wenn Du Frau Rübezahl vermißt, fahr doch wieder hin, da geht bestimmt was ...
Die ist bestimmt single.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Vaddy,
> 
> wenn Du Frau Rübezahl vermißt, fahr doch wieder hin, da geht bestimmt was ...



Oh, ich glaub dann gibts Ärger mit Tim. Da war was, :k  aber der Schlimme rückt nich raus mit der Sprache. :q  :q  :q 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Dat war ja wohl der Oberburner!!!!


Ich hab noch Muskelkater vom Lachen  :q 

Das Revier ist Traumhaft. Unser Doc´Ritz (Insider  :q ) hat die Location und das ganze drumherum toll vorbereitet. #r
Da stimmte einfach alles. Das wir so ein Treffen wiederholen ist uns schon allen klar und es gibt bereits neue Ideen.
An das Bodetal kommen wir mit Sicherheit zurück und die Wiesent wird dank Thomas Tip auch besucht.

Klasse Leutz seid ihr und ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten AB-Flifi Termin.

Torsten muss in die tiefen den Bodetals klettern. Doc Ritz hilft ihm und  reicht seine Rute nach.











An Schönheit kaum zu überbieten (nicht mein Vater! Die BODE!) 










Hotte in schnellem Wasser











Thomas konnte dort mit Trockenen verführen. Respekt!











Nach dem Fischen schmeckt das Gezapfte doppelt gut





Was Bier aus Männern macht :m







Guten Morgen Harz...


----------



## Truttafriend (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Wat´n Süßer






Hotte mit Babytrutte





Verwunschenes Bodetal...ich komme wieder!




















Relikte vom reichen Goldvorkommen in der Bode?












Auf jeden Fall findet dieses Treffen eine Wiederholung  #g


----------



## gofishing (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Das Stereogrunzen das Vaddy gehört hat, kam also nicht von Tim und Dir ???
Das beruhigt mich aber jetzt ungemein ...


----------



## Fly-Thomas (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Toptreffen an der Bode #r #r #r 

erstmal Super #v #v #v gemacht von Vaddy und ( Danke für die Lotsendienste hin und zurück ).
Ob ich das nach etwas weniger Schlaf am Samstagmorgen gefunden hätte #u?????

Topgewässer, Super :g e Leute , viel Fisch gesehen, ein paar auch überlisten können, also ein Geniales Wochende was mann so sagen kann.
Für die Beissfaulheit der Trutten kann keiner was.
( vieleicht hat die W.. in die B.. geschaut:q :q :q 
Für das nächste Bode Treffen melde ich mich als 4ter an den Susanne Ralph & Eyk sind schon gemeldet.

Tolle Bilder sind ja schon vorhanden.
Gruß an alle Bode-Hardcorfischer.


----------



## Gnilftz (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hi,
wie schön, daß ich am Samstag im Büro gesessen habe...
wer möchte schon seinen Bürostuhl gegen ein soooo geiles Flüßchen eintauschen???  #q  #q  #q 
Goile Pics!!! Ich geh mich jetzt  #2 !!!
Gruß
Heiko  :c


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hallo Leute
bin soeben erst nach Hause gekommen (war noch »AfterBoding« an meinem Hausgewässer bei meinen Eltern in Niedersachsen) und habe mir schon mal die schönen Fotos hier angesehen — Spitze.
Jetzt will ich hier auch noch ein paar beisteuern :q 

Zu Anfang erst mal den Schein Lösen für 30 Euronen 3 Tage. Hätte ich´s gewußt, wäre ich wohl schon einen Tag früher gekommen. Der Bach ist echt spitze superklar. Vielleicht hätte ich dann eine »Kapitale« mehr gefangen?


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wie schön, daß ich am Samstag im Büro gesessen habe...
> wer möchte schon seinen Bürostuhl gegen ein soooo geiles Flüßchen eintauschen???  #q  #q  #q
> Goile Pics!!! Ich geh mich jetzt  #2 !!!
> ...




Das nächste mal bist du dabei. Und denn haun wir sie raus!


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Habt Ihr Eure Angelscheine schon ausgefüllt und zurückgesendet???
Übrigens an dieser Stelle habe ich meinen größten Fisch gefangen eine Regenbognerin von 33 cm!!!


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Es werden sich vielleicht einige fragen "Wer ist eigentlich Eyk?" Ich kläre das mal eben auf. Das ist Eyk:


----------



## TorF21 (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Und das ist Eyk nachdem er einen von den schon erwähnten Monsterhuchen :s verspeist hat. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Bei dem klaren Wasser sollte es sich schwierig gestalten den Fisch zu überzeugen, daß an der Fliege keine Schnur ist. Ich habe meine erste Trutte schon Morgens erwischt (Foto) Sie hatte das Maul mit einer riesigen Trockenfliege ziemlich voll genommen nd durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen! An diesem Tag hatte ich insgesamt 6 Bachis und alle waren untermaßig!!! :e


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Hi TorF21 
hier sind noch mehr Fotos fon der wildromantischen Gegend mit den schroffen Felsen #:


----------



## vaddy (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden sich vielleicht einige fragen "Wer ist eigentlich Eyk?" Ich kläre das mal eben auf. Das ist Eyk:



Mensch Torsten, da verwechselst du was!!!
Das Foto zeigt doch Frau Rübezahl!!! :q 
Ne, mal im Ernst, das Fell vom Eyk und der Hund selbst sehen deutlich besser aus als Senorita Rübezahl!!!
Andererseits macht Eyk aber nicht so gute Rouladen...  
(Hoffentlich ohne Haare)


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hier ein Blick aus dem »Schlafzimmer«


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Und hier ist unser Schlafzimmer von außen :q 
Und das Domizil Rübezahl mit der »Hilfsrübezählin« :q


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hier mein dickster Fang in der Bode  Sie biß auf Sicht und nahm die trockene RedTag eine Empfehlung von Stefan.


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hier noch mal unser Smutje Stefan mit auserlesenen Speisen und Tim bei der Vernichtung dieser. Nicole war so gesättigt,daß ein Schläfchen vonnöten war!!! :q


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Der Initiator Stephan mit meiner Wenigkeit!
Und hier vernichtet Eick gerade meine »Gourmetküche« :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Bondex
 Bist du der kleine gedrungene von beiden ????????????????


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hier sieht man schon den Nachwuchs (oder sind´s etwa keine Forellenbrütlinge???) und meine Lieblingsstelle, den Grund dafür sieht man hier, meine größte Bachforelle im Drill wärend unseres Aufenthalts #v


----------



## Bondex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

und die Riesenportion Pommes mit Majo bis zum Abwinken für nur 1,- Eurone — das gibt´s nur in der Kombüse »Rübezahl« :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

....man wat sieht das anstrengend aus   
Ich sehe es da doch ähnlich wie Heiko.... schön gemütlich im Bürostuhl sitzen  :c 
Zumindest war ich für etwa fünf Minuten bei Euch, als ich Tim an der Strippe hatte.
Wenn jetzt noch mehr Bilder kommen, dann ......  #q 
Sieht so richtig gut und nach viel Spass aus...und liest sich auch ganz gut..... #h


----------



## levalex (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

grr*+`§!"!/&%)$=!"%"/%:e#q#q#q#q

 und ich war für 20€ am puff..... naja auch die hätten nicht fürn spritt gereicht!
 ein echt tolles gewässer habt ihr da aufgetan! mal schaun, vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal!
 toller bericht und super fotos. mehr davon......#:


----------



## Ace (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Jo, wat für geile Pics...wäre liebend gern dabei gewesen.
Könnte mir denken die Ecke empfiehlt sich sicher auch für ´nen Familienausflug.
Geht da eigentlich im Oktober auch noch was ???

Glückwunsch an alle zum mehr als gelungenem WE :m


----------



## vaddy (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wat für geile Pics...wäre liebend gern dabei gewesen.
> Könnte mir denken die Ecke empfiehlt sich sicher auch für ´nen Familienausflug.
> Geht da eigentlich im Oktober auch noch was ???
> 
> Glückwunsch an alle zum mehr als gelungenem WE :m




Sorry Ace, ab Mitte September ist die Bode gesperrt!!!


----------



## Ace (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

achso na gut...schade...ab wann ist sie im nächsten Jahr wieder offen ???


----------



## gofishing (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Ace

Deine Familie kannst Du dort gut mitnehmen.
Für 3 Tage (3 Tageskarte gleich 30 EURO) sollte die Ortschaft reichen. Treseburg hat ja nur 98 Einwohner (lt. Fr. Rübezahl). Bei Interesse schicke doch eine PM. Meine Frau hat mit Nicole eine bessere und günstigere Pension
als das Rübezahl gefunden.

Eigentlich wollten wir im Oktober auch mal "Ohne Pilker" nach Norge. Ich habe sowieso keine.

Aber Thomas (Fly-Thomas) hat soviel von der Wisent erzählt das meine Frau, die sich Ihre Wathose nicht für dieses Wochenende mitgenommen hat jetzt an die Wisent will. Unterwürfig wie ich nun mal bin habe ich natürlich sofort genickt. :z  (Haste gut gemacht Thomas)
Davon http://www.pension-hammermuehle.de/ hat er geschwärmt, also werden wir dort auch mal hinfahren. Ihr könnt ja mitkommen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (23. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Wo liegt denn die Wiesent Ralph ???


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Seeteufelfreund 
wie jetzt? Gedrungen???


----------



## gofishing (24. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Ace

Drückst auf den Anfahrtbutton.
Also zwischen Bamberg und Bayreuth.
Ist zwar weiter als zur Bode, aber der Thomas sagte was von bis 80ger Forellen im Sichtbereich.
Lassen sich aber nicht so einfach überlisten.
Befischbar bis in den Dezember.
Nur die Lizenzpreise muß ich hierfür nochmal direkt erfragen.
So habe ich gerade mal "online" gemacht.
20 Euro für den ersten Tag, jeder Tag zusätzlich 5 EURO.
Tageskarten für andere Strecken 20 EURO.
Hält sie also im Rahmen. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Hummer (24. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Ich bin auch wieder in Berlin aufgeschlagen. War das ein geiles Wochenende! :q

Ich habe meinen ersten Fisch auf Trockenfliege gefangen - war zwar nur ein 15 cm Forelli, hat aber mit Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Kapern, Sauerkraut, Schwarzwälder Schinken, Bratwurstbrät, Creme fraiche, Curryketchup und frischen Kräutern gefüllt, paniert und mit Käse überbacken ausgesprochen lecker geschmeckt!
















nee, kleiner Scherz - wurde ohne ihr Element zu verlassen released! :q

Die Jägerschnitzel von Frau Rübezahl waren sehr lecker und lobend hervorheben möchte ich noch Nicoles besonderen Einsatz, die der Rübezahlin, die ganz alleine den Laden schmiss, helfend zur Hand ging und so die Versorgung der Boardies sicherstellte.

Danken möchte ich auch Vaddy, der das ganze Event hervorragend organisiert hat und einen sehr guten Guide abgegeben hat.

Ebenfalls Danke an Bondex, der mich mit fängigen Fliegen versorgte, meinen verlorenen Kescher ersetzte und mich mit Einzelheiten seiner beruflichen Tätigkeit beim Essen erheiterte :q:q:q

Ich freue mich schon darauf alle wiederzusehen! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Hummer 
Tschuldigung wenn ich Dir den Appetit verdorben habe, aber manchen Fischen schmeckten die Maden ausgezeichnet auch ohne Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Kapern, Sauerkraut, Schwarzwälder Schinken, Bratwurstbrät, Creme fraiche, Curryketchup und frischen Kräutern :q  :q  :q 
Nächstes Mal erzähle ich mal ´ne andere Geschichte (vielleicht was nettes aus dem Rettungsdienst???) :q  :q  :q


----------



## Hummer (24. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Du hast DIESE Maden doch nicht etwa noch zum Angeln benutzt, Bondex? :v :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Ace (24. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Ralph

Jo hatte ich gestern auch noch gefunden.
Leider ist das büschen weit da wir direkt aus Dänemark anreisen würden und ich durch Zufall noch eine Woche Urlaub drannhängen konnte. 
Aber die Ecke ist sehr schön und die Preise sind sehr angenehm für ein Gewässer dieser Klasse. Da gehört meine Schnur jedenfalls auch nochmal auf´s Wasser.
Thanks für den Tipp:m


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Hummer 
nö, dann hätte ich wohl richtig Stress mit dem Krankenhauspersonal bekommen. Das Krematorium darf ja nicht mal die Heizenergie nutzen!!! Angehörige würden sonst sagen:»Die heizen mit meinem Opa irgentwelche Gebäude und verdienen auch noch daran«


----------



## vaddy (25. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@ Ace
Sorry, kann erst jetzt antworten.
Die Bode ist eigentlich ab Mitte März wieder offen.
Im Frühjahr hast du auch die besten Chancen dicke Brummer zu erwischen...
Vielleicht klappts ja mal.
Anfang April z.B...
Sieh zu


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@vaddy 
sag mal bescheit wenn du da mal was dickes erwischt hast (irgentwas über 40 cm) Vielleicht bin ich dann mal wieder dabei.

@ alle
zur Zeit fängt die daddy Longleg in den Forellenseen


----------



## Chrush (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Tja, das meiste ist geschrieben und Bilder sind auch reichlich reingestellt worden. Da ich nun als anscheinend letzter meinen Senf dazu gebe, schreibe ich wenig und zeige noch mehr Bilder.

Vielleicht sollten wir für alle die nicht dabei waren ein „Bodelexikon“ herausbringen in dem dann solche Sachen wie:

Frau Rübezahl
Dr. „Ritz“ D
was ist Eyk
Chefkoch
Pilsette
Phosphatstange
Dativrettung

erklärt werden.

Oder sie kommen das nächste Mal mit und erkennen selbst.

Ralf meinte zwar, dass an der Bode doch wesentlich mehr Bäume als an der dänischen Au wären, aber ich hatte seit langem mal wieder Platz für den Rückschwung.

Bisse auf die Trockene, die Nymphe und Nassfliege, wunderschönes Wetter, traumhaftes fischen auf Trutta und eine Wildostromantik wie sie nur Rübezahl´s Erben und 96 Einwohner von Altenbrak verströmen können.

Dank an Stephan, dass er uns die Möglichkeit und Ortskenntnis gegeben hat mal ein ganzes Wochenende den Alltagsstress vergessen zu lassen.

Außer dem dicken Lob das Stephan verdient einheimst ist hier auch zu erwähnen, dass die ganze Mannschaft prima zusammen gepasst hat. 
Sollte sich das Bodetreffen wiederholen bin ich gern wieder mit dabei.

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## Chrush (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

weiter geht´s


----------



## Chrush (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

da geht noch was


----------



## Chrush (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

und nochmal


----------



## Chrush (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

die vorletzte


----------



## Chrush (26. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

bis zum nächsten mal bei:


----------



## vaddy (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Moin Christian alter Exil-Schaumburger!!!  
Schöne Bilderchen, die du da hast...
Vorallem der Wasserfall ist vom allerfeinsten. Den kenn nicht mal ich!
Hat ja ein wenig gedauert, bis du die Pics gepostet hast. Die mußten wohl vorher noch durch die Zensur:
Frau Rübezahl in Strapsen: ähh, nein
Tim und Hotte im Schlafgemach: nö
unschöne Posen anderer Teilnahmer: auch nicht
Da blieb nicht viel übrig!!!  
Ich kann nur sagen: weiter so!!!
Hoffe wir sehen uns beim nächsten Treffen.
Hau rein und halt die Schaumburger Ehre an der Küste aufrecht.
Wenn du mal ne Flasche Schaumburger Landwein brauchst, einfach mailen... #g


----------



## vaddy (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

IHR SEID JA WOHL DES WAHNSINNS FETTE BEUTE!!!
 :z  :z  :z  #r  :z  :z  :z 
Ich sach nur: DANKE!!!!! :k  :k  :k 
Dat wär doch nun wirklich nich nötig gewesen!!!
Ich hab mich riesig über euer Andenken gefreut.
Endlich mal ne richtige Angelmütze!!!

Hier die Pics:

UND NOCHMAL DANKE... :l  :l  

PS: Übrigens, ich nehm keine Drogen. Auch wenn ich auf dem ersten Bild so aussehe...     War mit Selbstauslöser...


----------



## Gnilftz (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Auf dem 2. Bild hast Du aber ein sehr breites Grinsen aufgesetzt...   

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Find ich toll das dir die Mütze gefällt.

Das war Torstens Idee und wir sind alle spontan mit drauf eingestiegen.

Du hast das aber auch wirklich toll organisiert #r


Danke nochmal :z


----------



## Ace (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Das finde ich eine wirklich tolle Geste...´Typisch Boardies#6
Ausserdem ist die Mütze ´n Klassiker


----------



## Gnilftz (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich eine wirklich tolle Geste...´Typisch Boardies#6
> Ausserdem ist die Mütze ´n Klassiker


Genau,
die darf nicht jeder tragen!!!    :q


----------



## Truttafriend (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Torsten hat die Mütze übrigens auch besorgt, was wirklich nicht so einfach ist. Viele Händler führen das edle Stück nicht mehr.

Es tragen mittlerweile mehr Kiddies das coole Stück als Angler :q 

Ist aber auch nur Endgeil.

Loomis rulez :z


----------



## TorF21 (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> IHR SEID JA WOHL DES WAHNSINNS FETTE BEUTE!!!
> :z  :z  :z  #r  :z  :z  :z
> Ich sach nur: DANKE!!!!! :k  :k  :k
> Dat wär doch nun wirklich nich nötig gewesen!!!
> ...



Nu sei ma nich so bescheiden. #d  Den coolen Deckel haste dir redlich verdient.

Und wir freuen uns das du dich freust!

Gruss Torsten #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

erstkassige Idee.....  #6 ....



			
				Plumpsgnilfz schrieb:
			
		

> die darf nicht jeder tragen


 ....deshalb trage ich ja so eine schäbige  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*



			
				Eierdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> erstkassige Idee.....  #6 ....
> 
> ....deshalb trage ich ja so eine schäbige  :q


Tröste dich,
der Zwergpirat darf gar keine Mütze tragen...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Broesel (30. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

ohje...wenn ich diese Bilder sehe. Immerhin war es dort das einzige mal, wo ich mal die Wäschleine gewuppt habe...  
Ist einfach nur traumhaft, die Bode. Und das Rübezahl, da kann ich mich auch gut dran erinnern. habe ja dort auch mit meiner Familie genächtigt. 
Bei dem Bild mit der Portion Riesen-Pommes mußte ich doch schmunzeln. So ne Portion hat die gute Vera meinem Sohn eigenhändig in den Mund gestopft...:q
Schön dass ihr soviel Spaß hattet. :z Kommt bei den Bilders so richtig schön rüber...die gemütliche "Sitzung" im Rübezahl und die tolle Athmosphäre im Bodetal.


----------



## gofishing (31. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@vaddy


Moin Stephan,

klasse das Dir die Mütze gefällt.

Hoffentlich verändert sie nur äußerlich (siehe pic 2). :q 

bis zum nächsten Treffen #6 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Chrush (31. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Möööönsch Vaddy.... Deine Zähne sind in ordnung... aber Dein Zahnfleisch....  :q 

Wie gesagt, Torsten hatte die Idee und wir haben nur "mitgemacht".

War ja auch ... mit Timsen Worten ... ENDGEIL an der Bode.
So ein ... genialer Oberburner ... war auch fällig.

Den Landwein hätte ich auch mitgebracht wenn ich gewußt hätte dass ein Schaumburger dabei ist.  #g 

Nächstes Mal ... 

Viel Glück bei Deinen anstehenden Prüfungen

und Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## vaddy (31. August 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@ Chrush
Trotzdem nochmal DANKE!!!
Vielleicht sollten wir den Anderen beim nächsten Treffen mal ein gepflegtes schaumburger Frühstück präsentieren.... :v  Mit Landwein und Medium Nackensteak!!!
Mal gucken wer das durchsteht :q  :q  :q .
Wie gesagt, halt die Fahne an der Elbe hoch... und hau rein!


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2004)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Schön daß dir die Mütze gefällt, steht Dir aber auch gut, jetzt kannst Du auch ´nen Doppelzug mit 30 Gramm-Nypfen probieren, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Nochmal aus aktuellem Anlaß hervorgeholt:

Ich habe eine Anfrage eines Boardies (Helmie) wegen der vielen schönen Bodebilder hier.
Zur Zeit baut er eine Infoseite über den Harz und die Bode auf und sucht noch schöne Bilder für diese neue tolle Homepage.
Anständigerweise hat er die Bilder nicht einfach "geklaut" sondern fragt die Fotografen und die Personen auf den Bildern ob sie etwas gegen eine Veröffentlichung hätten. 
Helmie ist der Admin von http://hotel-zur-luppbode.de und ist auf das AB durch die vielen Zugriffe von uns gestoßen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn vaddy, Torsten, Björn, Ralph etc. einfach mal kurz hier ihr Einverständniss posten könnten. 


Ich bin jedenfall einverstanden das Helmie meine Bilder benutzen darf #h


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Mein Ok hat er


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Klasse Björn #6


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

@Timsen...dein link funzt nicht, hast .de vergessen


----------



## vaddy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

meinen Segen hat er auch...

Dafür muß er aber extra-gnädige Konditionen für die nächsten Treffen anbieten...


----------



## Chrush (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

....... und mindestens ne Doppelpilsette rüberwachsen lassen... 

Jaaaaa ..... er lebt noch ... er lebt noch ... lebt noch ...      (hmmmm... gibt das keinen Holzmichl Smiley???)

Moin Helmie... wenn Du willst kann ich Dir auch eine CD mit den "gefilterten" Bode Bildern schicken. Ist dann nur Natur pur.... ohne Strapse und geschnarche im Doppelbett. PN genügt... Adresse nicht vergessen   

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Mensch Chris du treulose Tomate! Wenigstens ein Lebenszeichen :m 

@Atsche

der Link funzt, wenn man den einen schlauen Browser benutzt


----------



## TorF21 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Einverstanden! Wenn er will kann er auch von mir die Originale haben. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Helmie (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Hallo Leuts 

Man mit soviel Zuspruch hab Ich gar nicht gerechnet !!!
eure Bilder sind echt klasse !
Mit der Trommel Pilze #ggeht doch woll glatt i.o und wie gesagt mit dem Zimmerpreis denk ich auch ,hab da schonmal an die Cheffin ein #x  (? )gesendet .
Wenn das mit der CD keine grossen Umstände macht ,wäre das süper !

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle !!!!

*Ciao Helmie*


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: REVIEW: Boardietreffen im Harz*

Willkommen an Board Helmie #h

Siehste hat alles geklappt. Die Boardies sind immer sehr hilfsbereit und einfach unschlagbar #6


----------

